# This years Pond



## Gill (11 May 2011)

So the wife was adamant that I cannot have the 30G Cube in the house. 
So this morning Emptied one of the Daphnia Barrels into this tank. 
It does not have many plants as yet, Just a few Yellow Flag Iris' and some Duckweed and Salvinia natans. 
Have added a Red tiger lotus bulb to see it it grows outdoors. 

Added Alot of Fake Ivy and Lots of rocks to make caves for the BN.
Is in partial shade and Daphnia spend the day swarming in the part that gets the most sun. 
Fish: Black Chin Livebearers, Dwarf Platties, and pair of Yellow BN Pl*cs.







Ok Need a better pic as BB is tiny


----------



## Gill (11 May 2011)

Will Be adding more plants, when I go scav some from my neighbours pond.

Oh and There is plenty of Bogwood in there planted with Anubias Nana - Doing great and lots of growth.


----------



## Gill (11 May 2011)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v125/psgill00/cube pond/


----------



## Gill (11 May 2011)

if someone could id this flower, it would be great mum loves them


----------



## greenjar (11 May 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> if someone could id this flower, it would be great mum loves them



Hi Gill

I'm pretty sure this is Herb-Robert, aka "Geranium Robertianum"


----------



## Gill (11 May 2011)

greenjar said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant, that is them. Dunno where they came from but have taken hold and spreading across the garden.


----------



## Garuf (11 May 2011)

Yeah, native geranium, a real weed, grows in the walls of my house and anywhere that it can stick its roots.


----------



## Gill (11 May 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Yeah, native geranium, a real weed, grows in the walls of my house and anywhere that it can stick its roots.




Oh Cool, will move some of them around. Spotted a nice big one growing in earth excavated by ants in a brick.


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2011)

Battling with Blanket weed at the moment, but hopefully will get that under control with more plants to out compete it. 
Fish are Doing Great. 

So Far:
Trio of Dwarf Red Platties
Trio of Gold Heterandria Formosa
5 Mixed Group of Black Chin Livebearers
Pair of Gold BN Pl*cs
Trio of SB Sailfin Mollies - Orange Male, Black and Silver females. 
And some Greater Pond Snails and Assassins.

Fish are fed every 4 days with a big scoop from the other Daphnia Barrell, if the numbers in this have dwindled. 

I found a Great way of making the water green really quick. Chucked a lots of Cauliflower Leaves in the barrel and left them for a week. Did smell a bit, but water went went green in a few days in a 90G barrel.


----------

